#ubuntu-dk-moede 2011-05-15
<eitreach> Ohøj. 
<kjoller> Halløj :)
<sbc> Hey! :D
<laoshi_> klar
<AJenbo> Hej
<agger> Hej. Jeg kommer desværre mest for at sige, jeg bliver nødt til at gå lidt efter 14 fordi jeg skal besøge nogen på sygehuset, og jeg håber det bliver en god generalforsamling.
<sbc> agger: ok - håber ikke det er alvorligt på sygehuset. Men tak, vi håber vist alle det bliver en god generalforsamling :)
<sbc> SÃ¥ er klokken vist 14, og vi kan starte.
<sbc> Der er indkaldt til generalforsamling i Foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere, og indkaldelsen kan ses her: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2011-May/002521.html
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc>   1. Valg af dirigent
<sbc>   2. Valg af referent
<sbc>   3. Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc>   4. Formandens beretning
<sbc>   5. Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc>   6. Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc>   7. Godkendelse af budget
<sbc>   8. Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc>          * Valg af formand
<sbc>          * Valg af kasser
<sbc>          * Valg af 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc>          * Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>          * Valg af LoCo kontakt
<sbc>   9. Eventuelt
<sbc> SÃ¥ vi skal have valgt nogen til at styre slagets gang.
<sbc> Jeg vil gerne gøre det, men det kan være uheldigt, da jeg jo representerer bestyrelsen, og stiller op til tillidsposter, hvis man skal fokuserer lidt på det demokratiske aspekt.
 * kjoller vil gerne melde sig.
<eitreach> Der er vist ikke så mange som ikke er af bestyrelsen, hæh. 
<kjoller> men jeg har naturligvis de samme ulemper
<kjoller> Jeg tror at dirigenten godt kan være 'inhabil', det er nok vigtigere at stemmetællerne ikke stiller op til noget.
 * sbc har det fint med kjoller som dirigent (selvom han selvfølgelig måske ikke er helt inhabil ;)
<laoshi_> +1 til kjoller
<eitreach> Også herfra. 
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> +1
<kjoller> Uden stemmetæller, så tror jeg nu alligevel at jeg vil betragte mig selv som valgt.
<kjoller> Modstandere bedes melde ind inden 10 sekunder fra ... NU
<AJenbo> K
<kjoller> Godt, videre.
<kjoller> Nu til punkt 2: Valg af referent.
<kjoller> Nogen der melder sig?
<eitreach> Jeg kan godt. 
<laoshi_> +1
<kjoller> modkandidater ? :)
<kjoller> +1
<sbc> +1
<kjoller> Jeg tror at eitreach er valgt, og vi går videre til pkt. 3: Valg af stemmetællere.
<kjoller> Vi skal have to, er det korrekt forstået?
<wangerin> Jeg stiller ikke op, så jeg burde ikke være inhabil ;-)
<kjoller> wangerin, super, jeg var lige ved at stikke til dig :)
<eitreach> samme her. ultimativ poking. 
<eitreach> locobot_5 stiller heller ikke op. 
<kjoller> Hvad med [dmp] ?
<sbc> Jeg tror faktsik ikke vedtægterne sætter antal på stemmetællerne. Så en er måske ok?
<kjoller> Hvis formanden siger det, så er det fint for mig.
<eitreach> Jeg synes det er fint. 
<laoshi_> +1
<kjoller> Nogle der nedlægger veto? 10 sekunder fra NU.
<kjoller> Godt
<kjoller> SÃ¥ er det tid til pkt4 : Formandens beretning. sbc, take it away
<sbc> Der kommer lige en masse tekst så :)
<sbc> Jeg vil starte med med det knapt så positiv. Der har været en tendens til faldende aktivitet, specielt hvis vi ser på vores irc møder. Yderligere er det til dels de samme personer, som deltager i og koordinerer vores arrangerer. Det kunne være rart med noget nyt blod - hvordan vi får det til at ske har jeg ikke noget godt svar på.
<sbc> Bestyrelsen har heller ikke nået at få oprettet en ny bank-konto i foreningens navn.
<sbc> Der har dog heldigvis også været gode nyheder - og flere af dem end de dårlige.
<sbc> Med Ubuntus faste udgivelsesskema følger nogle faste årligt tilbagevendende begivenheder.
<sbc> I forbindelse med udgivelsen af Ubuntu 10.10 havde vi to begivenheder.
<AJenbo> Jeg er på mobil fra Aarhus så siger nok ikke så meget
<sbc> I Århus var der cd-uddeling i Storcenter Nord, hvor der var blevet arrangeret en bod. I den forbindelse betalte foreningen halvdelen af prisen for at have en stand i centeret (og Fri Software Foreningen betalte den anden halvdel). Så vidt jeg kan vurdere har det været vores største arrangement siden sidste generalforsamling.
<sbc> I København var der et uformelt hygge-møde for at markere udgivelsen af 10.10.
<sbc> I marts 2011 var der Open Source Days, og her deltog vi med en bod.
<sbc> Der er kommet gang i faste fysiske møder, både i Århus og i København. Ubuntu Århus holder møder i Open Space Aarhus's lokaler og Ubuntu København mødes på Cafe Carlton.
<sbc> Udgivelsen af Ubuntu 11.04 blev markeret ved de faste møder i både Århus og København.
<sbc> Ubuntu blev også nævnt i So Ein Ding på DR i februar. I den forbindelse brugte vi nogle penge på reklamer på Google.
<sbc> Til slut vil jeg nævne at vi endelig har fået givet vores hjemmeside en længe ventet opdatering. Anders har stået for at få implementeret et nyt design til hele siden, og få wordpress op at køre, så vi nu lettere kan oprette sider og artikler.
<sbc> Færdig
<kjoller> Super. Nogle spørgsmål eller kommentarer?
<kjoller> (jeg giver lige lidt tid til læsning)
<laoshi_> !
<eitreach> !
<kjoller> laoshi_
<laoshi_> vil gerne bruge store ord om Ajenbos indsats med hjemmesiden.
<laoshi_> Det har været en ekseptionel indsats og et smukt resultat
<laoshi_> og med meget få ulemper under implemenringen
<laoshi_> færdig
<laoshi_> implementeringen
<kjoller> (Jeg er meget enig). eitreach:
<eitreach> Jeg er enig i laoshis ros til ajenbos indsats med hjemmesiden. det var lige så tiltrængt som det er med at få gang i aktiviteterne igen, synes jeg. 
<eitreach> Hvilket jeg er ret bekymret over. Jeg synes ikke der deltager ret mange nye folk i f.eks. møderne  - og det værste er at der ikke engang deltager særligt mange gamle. 
<eitreach> Det er som om det ikke rigtigt har nogen betydning mere, hvad der sker. 
<eitreach> Udover det, så synes jeg til trods for dén lave aktivitet, at der så er sket meget, specielt med soundpartners engagement i København med Carlton og aggers og mpihs i Århus. 
<eitreach> Det synes jeg er fedt. Rigtig, rigtig fedt. 
<eitreach> Færdig. 
<kjoller> Andre ting?
<sbc> !
<kjoller> sbc:
<sbc> Mht. engagement og hvem der deltager, det kan jo være at Ubuntu er blevet endnu en Linux distribution. Da det hele startede var der jo meget en følelse af at man var med til at stable noget nyt på benene.
<sbc> Mange sidder måske med en følelse af at det kører nok fint nok som det er, så jeg behøver ikke deltage.
<sbc> færdig
<sbc> (Det er bare et gæt fra min side...)
<eitreach> !
<kjoller> eitreach:
<AJenbo> !
<eitreach> Ja, helt sikkert. Det er lige hvad man så skal gøre for at gøre det hele lidt spændende igen. Som om det burde være nødvendigt. Færdig. 
<kjoller> !
<kjoller> AJenbo:
<AJenbo> Vi må sørge for at skrive i vores materialer at alle kan være med til at gøre en forskel
<laoshi_> !
<AJenbo> Færdig
<kjoller> kjoller:
<kjoller> Jeg ville lægge op til at vi tog en diskussion af tiltrækning af nyt blod på førstkommende irc-møde.
<eitreach> !
<kjoller> Jeg tror ikke at vi finder de viises sten her på generalforsamlingen.
<kjoller> laoshi_:
<laoshi_> tror også at det har noget at gøre med at antallet af folk der er med er vokset, og at betydningen af foreningten ikke klart promoveres. For mit eget vedkommende koncentrerer jeg mig om forum.
<laoshi_> og deltager kun sjældent i irc-møderne, med mindre det har en klar betydning (som feks generalforsamlingen)
<laoshi_> færdig
<kjoller> eitreach: (hvis laoshi_ var færdig?)
<wangerin> !
<eitreach> IRC-møder er gode at diskutere sådan noget på, der kommer bare så sjældent nogen at diskutere med. Det er en ret modbydelig cirkel. Færdig. 
<kjoller> !
<kjoller> wangerin:
<wangerin> Vi skal nok også ha gang i diskutionen på de fysiske møder. Der er for lidt folk med her. Vi bliver nød til at brede os ud til et bredere publikum
<eitreach> !
<kjoller> kjoller:
<wangerin> Også i vores interne diskutioner - vi har så mange forskellige platforme som ikke hænger sammen. 
<wangerin> færdig
<kjoller> (unskyld). Nu er det kjoller:
<kjoller> Det var også mest for at sige at vi ikke skulle tage den nu. Men vi kan sagtens sende en besked fra generalforsamlingen om at tiltrækning skal være en prioritet.
<kjoller> færdig
<kjoller> eitreach:
 * kjoller lægger op til kaotisk diskussion i et kort øjeblik. Dirigenten skal tisse.
<eitreach> Jeg ved det. Det var ikke ment som kritik. Jeg er bare lidt mut over emnet. Færdig. 
<kjoller> Køen er svjks tom. Jeg foreslår at vi går videre.
<kjoller> Punkt 5: Regnskabsaflæggelse
<kjoller> Det er jo mig!
<kjoller> Regnskabet er ikke så spændende, selvom der er sket ok meget.
<kjoller> Alle fysiske møder har f.eks. været uden midler fra foreningen.
<kjoller> Vi har givet 1250 for en plads i Storcenter Nord
<kjoller> Og 2 kr. til banken
<kjoller> Vi har så fået betalt halvdelen af pladsen fra ... en forening (hjælp mig med navnet).
<eitreach> Noget med fri software?
<sbc>  Fri Software Foreningen
<eitreach> yeah.
<sbc> De virker som flinke folk :)
<kjoller> Og så har vi selvfølgelig fået de sidste kontingenter til en værdi af 2.500,-
<kjoller> sbc, Jeg går ikke ud fra at vi har hørt fra vores revisor?
<kjoller> Men heldigvis er regnskabet overskueligt, så jeg håbede på at det kunne godkendes alligevel.
<sbc> kjoller: Jeg fandt ham på FB, og han ville kigge på det. Han var også i irc-kanalen for et par dage siden. Han har ikke kommet med nogen indvendinger.
<kjoller> Nogle kommentarer til regnskabet?
<laoshi_> !
<kjoller> laoshi_, 
<laoshi_> nu hvor kontingent er afskaffet, kommer der så nogle frivillige donationer? eller er det noget vi skal reklamere for?
 * sound er i huset.... undskyld forsinkelsen. men der kom arbejde i vejen 
<sbc> !
<kjoller> Altså, vi har en indtægt i form af vores annoncer på forum.
<kjoller> Men det kommer på budgettet, faktisk.
<kjoller> SÃ¥ lad os tage den der.
<laoshi_> ok
<kjoller> Men det er da oplagt en mulighed at tigge lidt mere om donationer :)
<kjoller> sbc, 
<sbc> frafalder.
<sbc> (ville sige hvad kjoller sagde)
<kjoller> andre?
<kjoller> Jeg tror at vi går videre til næste punkt: Indkomne forslag.
<kjoller> Og dem er der ingen af, så vi går videre til pkt 7: Godkendelse af budget.
<kjoller> Det er mig der har stået for udarbejdelse af det, så jeg vil lige sige et par ord om det.
<AJenbo> !
<wangerin> Er der en url?
<kjoller> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20110508/7193420d/attachment-0001.pdf
<kjoller> AJenbo?
<AJenbo> Jeg forslå at vi Allerede nu ser på hvad vi vil lave til 12.04
<kjoller> Under budget-godkendelse?
<AJenbo> Må ske ikke lige til dette møde, men at vi sætter gang i den kreative process
<kjoller> Ah, fair. Jeg synes også at det er noget godt at komme igang med tidligt.
<kjoller> Men nu til ord om budgettet.
<AJenbo> Nej det mene vi meget hurtigt fløj over ;)
<AJenbo> Færdig
<kjoller> Vores budgetterede indtægter stammer fra Google.
<kjoller> Adsense har givet os 2426 i 2010 (som først er gået ind på kontoen i 2011)
<kjoller> Og så har jeg fremskrevet vores nuværende indtægter til at give en total på ca. 3.400 i 2011
<kjoller> Det giver os et samlet plus på 5.826
<kjoller> Vi har desuden 2.592 stående på kontoen.
<kjoller> Som jeg vist også skrev i mailen, så er det jo ikke meningen at vi skal akkumulere penge på den måde.
<kjoller> Men jeg har alligevel budgetteret med at vi ikke bruger af egenkapitalen, netop for som AJenbo rørte ved at være klar til 12.04
<kjoller> På budgettet har jeg skrevet 2.500 på til Rollups
<kjoller> dette er noget som sound er ved at kigge på, og prisen er vist for 3 stks. Disse kan bruges til fysiske møder, såvel som til konferencer og lign.
<kjoller> Jeg har derudover sat 2.000 af til Release 11.10
<kjoller> Og så 1.000 til 'diverse'.
<kjoller> Nåja, og så 100 til 'administration'.
<kjoller> Alt i alt skulle der gerne stå omkring 2.800 på vores konto ved årets udgang.
<kjoller> Den relativt store 'diverse' er for at give mulighed for at lave noget uden at der skal være problemer med at finde penge.
<kjoller> Det var de (alligevel ikke så få) ord om det.
<kjoller> Nogle kommentarer?
<sbc> !
<kjoller> sbc, 
<sbc> Diverse vil så også dække over reklamer (google, facebook eller andre steder)?
<sbc> færdig
 * kjoller svarer lige
<kjoller> Det kunne det gøre.
<sbc> cool
<kjoller> Man kunne også argumentere for at hvis reklamerne var en del af 11.10-release, så kunne de også høre under den post.
<kjoller> Det må være op til bestyrelsen at beslutte.
<sbc> yes
<kjoller> Andre ting?
<kjoller> Så går vi videre til godkendelsen. +1: Godkendelse, -1: Afvisning. Wangering tæller :)
<kjoller> +1
<sbc> +1
<eitreach>   +1
<laoshi_> +1
<wangerin> !+1
<kjoller> (hov, wangerin, jeg ved ikke hvor det ekstra g kom fra)
<kjoller> Afstemningen lukker om 30 sekunder. wangerin kan evt sige hvad han ville imens.
<wangerin> 5 sekunder endnu
<kjoller> Lukket, medmindre nogen protesterer.
<wangerin> Det blev så 5 stemmer for - ingen imod
<kjoller> wangerin, Dit '!' var ikke fordi du ville sige noget?
<wangerin> Der kom en anden i forvejen - glem det denne gang
<kjoller> Budgettet er hermed godkendt.
<kjoller> SÃ¥ skal vi til valgene
<kjoller> Først kommer formandsposten. Her stiller sbc op, så vidt jeg har luret uden modkandidater?
 * sbc nikker
<kjoller> Nogle modstandere af at sbc fortsætter som formand? Jeg går ud fra at valgtale er unødvendig?
<sbc> fredsvalg er rare :)
<kjoller> Jeg giver 30 sekunder fra NU.
<kjoller> Det var det. endnu et år med 'Il Duce'.
<laoshi_> tillykke
<eitreach> Hurra!
<kjoller> Hurra!
<wangerin> hip hip .....
<sbc> :)
<kjoller> Vi går videre til: "Valg af kasser", jeg tænker at vi vælger en kasserer i stedet for.
<kjoller> Her stiller jeg op, ligeledes uden modstandere.
<sbc> (Er der stavefejl i vedtægterne... ups!)
<kjoller> Proceduren bliver den samme: Inden for de næste 30 sekunder kan modstandere melde sig, eller betragter jeg mig selv som valgt.
<wangerin> hip hip .....
<laoshi_> keep up the good work!
<kjoller> Hov, der løb tiden for mig :)
<kjoller> Men hurra for mig :)
<sbc> kjoller: Tillykke
<kjoller> Vi skal nu vælge en revisor - altså én der kan gennemgå regnskabet og se om vi har brugt det hele på ubudgeteret druk og prostituerede.
<kjoller> Her er der ingen opstillede.
<kjoller> Men vi SKAL have en, så vi kan ikke komme videre før nogen stiller op.
<kjoller> Og personen må ikke være medlem af bestyrelsen
 * kjoller stirrer håbefuldt på wangerin 
<sbc> Nebulus: wangerin: noget for en af jer?
<wangerin> Hvad med bestyrelsesmedlemmer? De er først på listen
<Nebulus> Uhh... *dukker sig*
<kjoller> Det er rigtigt, og det giver da også mest mening.
<kjoller> SÃ¥ kan Nebulus og wangerin overveje det (kraftigt!) imens
<kjoller> Vi vælger 3 bestyrelsesmedlemmer.
<kjoller> Her er der 3 opstillede, eitreach, ajenbo og sound.
<kjoller> Hvis der ingen protester er, så synes jeg at de er valgt.
<kjoller> 30 sekunder fra nu.
<kjoller> Tillykke til eitreach, sound og ajenbo!
<wangerin> 3 * (hip hip .....)
<laoshi_> tillykke til alle tre
<eitreach> Hurra! Også for dig, kjoller . Jeg var lige hidkaldt til design af t-shirt i fem minutter. 
<sbc> Tillykke! :D
<kjoller> Vi skal også vælge 2 suppleanter. Her er ingen opstillet. Er der nogen der vil fylde disse sko?
<kjoller> Guess not, så må vi prøve at klare os uden.
<kjoller> NU til revisor.
<kjoller> Hvem vil bruge 15 minutter af deres liv om ca. et år til lige at tjekke mit arbejde?
<wangerin> Så skidt da. Så farligt kan det vel ikke være ;-)
<AJenbo> SÃ¥ har jeg forbindelse igen, er vi stadig i gang og hvorlangt er vi?
<kjoller> wangerin, jeg skal sørge for at gøre det så nemt for dig som overhovedet muligt :)
<kjoller> AJenbo, vi harlige valgt wangerin til revisor.
<wangerin> Det ville bare være endnu bedre ;-)
<AJenbo> ok
<kjoller> Hov, medmindre der ermodstandere.
<sound-natty1> !
<kjoller> Normalt skal opstillede give det til kende enuge før
<kjoller> en uge før.
<kjoller> Men det tænker jeg at der muligvis kan ses bort fra, når nu der ingen opstillede var.
<kjoller> sound-natty1:
 * sound-natty1 er lige kommet ind af døren, men har fulgt med på dtelefonen i lidt tid
<sound-natty1> hvad angår supleanter kunne man jo bede bestyrelsen være selvsuplerende
<sound-natty1> færdig
<kjoller> eh? For min skyld, så må du gerne lige forklare.
<laoshi_> !
<kjoller> laoshi_, jeg vil gerne lige høre hvad 'selvsupplerende' betyder, så får du ordet.
<sound-natty1> selvsuplerende betyder egentlig bare at hvis nogen træder ud før tid så er det bestyrelsens ansvar at finde en til at træde ind i stedet
<Nebulus> !
<kjoller> ah, det kunne man overveje, lad os lige gøre valgene færdige først, så kan vi lige snakke om det.
<kjoller> laoshi_, 
<laoshi_> mener at man bør indkalde forslag til suppleanter på mailinglisten og forum og så vælge evt. interesserede på ircmøde
<sound-natty1> altså kører man uden supleant til der er brug for det... 
<sound-natty1> det er lidt som at pisse i bukserne for at holde varmen, men det udsætter problemet til det virkeligt er et problem
<laoshi_> færdig
<kjoller> Nebulus, 
<Nebulus> Jeg har jo været suppleant i forrige periode, men har jo ikke rigtigt bidraget med det store. Vil gerne være suppleant igen, hvis der ikke er andre der stiller op.
<Nebulus> færdig
<kjoller> Ok.
<laoshi_> +1
<sbc> +1
<wangerin> +1
<kjoller> Jeg vil foreslå at Nebulus bliver valgt som suppleant, og at bestyrelsen derudover er selvsupplerende (dog synes jeg at erstatningen skal godkendes på et irc-møde).
<AJenbo> er det +1 for nebulus?
<AJenbo> i så falg så også +1
<kjoller> Ja, man kan ikke bare +1'e uden et decideret forslag :)
<sbc> Tillykke til Nebulus og wangerin med valgene !
<Nebulus> visse vasse kjoller
<laoshi_> +1 til kjollers forslag
<sbc> +1
<kjoller> Til mit forslag: +1 for vedtaget, -1 for afvist. 
<kjoller> +1
<sbc> +1
<wangerin> +1
<laoshi_> +1 igen
<kjoller> :)
<kjoller> (beklager midlertidigt kaos)
<kjoller> SÃ¥ skal vi til det sidste valg: LoCo-kontakt
<wangerin> 10 seknder til jeg tæller ;-)
<kjoller> Altså, kontakten til det bredere Ubuntu-samfund, hvis nogen var i tvivl.
<kjoller> NÃ¥, undskyld
<kjoller> wangerin, tæl!
<wangerin> 4 for - igen imod - videre i planen
<kjoller> SÃ¥ til loco-contact
<kjoller> laoshi_, stiller op
<kjoller> modstandere har 30 sekunder.
<kjoller> så
<kjoller> SÃ¥ skal vi til eventuelt.
<sbc> laoshi: Tillykke
<kjoller> Ja, undskyld mit hasteri. Stort tillykke til laoshi_ 
<laoshi_> hasta la victoria siempre!
<kjoller> SÅ er det eventuelt. Nogle ting der skal snakkes om?
<kjoller> Udover at vi gerne fra generalforsamlingen vil opfordre på at der bliver arbejdet på at kapre flere til foreningsdeltagelse?
<laoshi_> !
<kjoller> laoshi_, 
<sbc> !
<laoshi_> Der var engang snak om en mentor-ordning - det kunne bestyrelsen tage op til seriøs overvejelse
<AJenbo> !
<laoshi_> færdig (undskyld)
<kjoller> sbc, sbc 
<sbc> Jeg vil gerne lige bede bestyrelsen (dvs. næsten alle...) blive hængende 4 min efter generalforsamlinge, så vi kan koordinere vores 1. møde.
<sbc> færdig
<kjoller> AJenbo, 
<sbc> (og laoshi_: mentorordning det noterer jeg lige ned et sted...)
<AJenbo> var det den mentor ordning med hjælp til at komme igang med forskællige aspekter af ubuntu arbejde?
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> færdig
<kjoller> laoshi_, vil du svare?
<laoshi_> jeg synes det må være op til bestyrelsen at definere det nærmere , men ja - noget i den retning
<laoshi_> færdig
<kjoller> wangerin, 
<wangerin> Hvor meget er der fastlagt hvor fremtidige aktiviteter skal foregå?
<wangerin> Ikke de "normale" møder, men større aktiviteter.
<wangerin> færdig
<kjoller> Svaret er frit, jeg bor på lolland og er tabt bag en vogn.
<sbc> !
<kjoller> sbc, 
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg tror at svaret er, det er på ingen måde fastlagt, men Århus og kbh er vist der hvor der sker mest, så hvis det er os der bor i de områder som arrangerer, så er det nok også der det sker.
<sbc> Men det er ingen selvfølge.
<sbc> færdgi
<kjoller> Hvis der ikke er andet, så vil jeg takke for god ro og orden.
<kjoller> ... Tak for god ro og orden.
<laoshi_> og tak for stilfærdig mødeledelse
<sbc> kjoller: Tak for god møde-ledelse!
<AJenbo> tak til alle
<sbc> Bestyrelse: Hvad siger I til et møde i weekenden i uge 20 - altså lørdag d. 21. eller søndag d. 22 ? om eftermiddagen?
<kjoller> Søndag d. 22. kl. 16 kunne være ok for mig, tror jeg.
<sound-natty1> weekend passer mig rigtig skidt
<sbc> sound du vil heller hverdage om aftenen?
<sound-natty1> jeg er mere til hverdagsaftener
<sound-natty1> aller helst mandag
<sbc> Hvad så med mandag d. 23. ca. kl. 20 ?
<sbc> Hvad siger I andre til det? kjoller, eitreach, AJenbo, sound, laoshi_ ?
<kjoller> Også godt for mig, medmindre vi trækker den mere end 2 timer, men det plejer vi jo ikke.
<laoshi_> ser fint ud umiddelbart
<sbc> ok, hvis ingen brokker sig, så tager vi det. Jeg sender noget indkaldelse ud om snart...
<kjoller> sbc, skriver du det også lige i vores kalender?
<sbc> SÃ¥ vil jeg smutte for i dag. Vi ses / snakkes alle. Tak for i dag.
<AJenbo> ok
<sbc> kjoller: Will do!
<kjoller> sejt
<kjoller> Så vil jeg komme tilbage til at kigge på roerne gro.
<sbc> haha
<laoshi_> cu
<AJenbo> kommer ref på mail?
<Nebulus> Jeg vil også daffe igen. Kan I hygge
<MikeDK> er lige med på en lytter, er lige kommet tilbage fra arbejdsdagen i ejendommen
<MikeDK> eller i er måske færdige?
<steffenchr> tror det er færdigt for i dag desværre :)
<ChrisBuchholz> Er mødet slut?
<MikeDK> ChrisBuchholz, lader til det
<MikeDK> startede jo osse kl.14
<ChrisBuchholz> hehe :P
<wangerin> Ca 14:00 til 15:20
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2019-05-12
<sbc> Godaften :)
<buddig> Godaften.
<Momsemor> God aften :-)
<nicky> 'aften :-)
<sbc> godaften Momsemor 
<sbc> Godaften alle sammen :)
<sbc> vi kan lige give de sidste 2-3 minutter mere, hvis flere er på vej. Måske vi kan tage en (frivillig) navnerunde imens?
 * sbc er Søren Caspersen, og formand for foreningen :)
<Momsemor> Jannie - bestyrelsesmedlem - Hadsten
<sbc> ... og jeg bor i Odense, hvis geografien er vigtig.
<nicky> nicky er Nicky Thomassen og i bestyrelsen
<joevser> Joe Serber Faxe
 * Nebulus er Søren Nielsen fra Valby. Har været lidt fraværende nogle år, men tænkte jeg lige ville snuse lidt igen :)
<sbc> Nebulus, Så er du da flyttet. Men det er også mange år siden :) Håber det går godt!
<sbc> godt at se dig igen!
<buddig> Jeg er i Aarhusområdet og kommer nogle gange til Ubuntumøderne på DOKK1 og Aaby bibliotek
<Nebulus> Jeps. Har boet i Valby 3 år så det er ca så lang tid siden :)
<sbc> Ok, hvis der kommer flere så må de hoppe ind :) Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc> Valg af dirigent
<sbc> Valg af referent
<sbc> Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> Formandens beretning
<sbc> Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc>  - A Ændringsforslag til vedtægterne.
<sbc>  - B Det pålægges bestyrelsen at overføre 15.000 kr. til Debian
<sbc> Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc>  - Valg af Kasserer
<sbc>  - Valg af 1-3 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc>  - Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc>  - Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc> Valg af dirigent
 * sbc dirigerer gerne
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> +1
<buddig> +1
 * sbc betrager sig selv som valgt
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Valg af referent
 * sbc skriver også gerne referat... på et tidspunkt.
<sbc> ... medmindre andre melder sig?
<sbc> Er der nogen der gerne vil skrive referat? Ellers betrager jeg også mig selv som valgt til den tjans...
 * sbc skriver referat (eller er røget af nettet kan kan ikke høre jer andre)
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Valg af stemmetællere
<sbc> Den vil jeg ikke tage!
<sbc> Vi skal bruge mindst to, og jeg vil næsten garantere at det er et nemt job :)
<buddig> nicky, skal vi tage den ?
<sbc> Anyone?
<Nebulus> heh... dyb stilhed.
<nicky> Det kan vi godt :-)
<sbc> buddig, & nicky : Super. Tak skal I have.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> Formandens beretning
<sbc> (Genbrug fra beretningen fra sidste år :)
<sbc> Dette år har været meget lig de tidligere. Forummet og hjemmesiden fungerer, og der er nogle aktiviteter i lokalgrupper rundt omkring i landet (primært Jylland).
<sbc> slut
<sbc> Er der nogen kommentarer til formandens beretning?
<Momsemor> Tilbage igen - sorry...
<nicky> Ikke herfra
<buddig> Ja.
<sbc> buddig, Værsgo
<sbc> buddig, Havde du kommentarer til beretningen?
<buddig> Det kører for fuld tryk med møder på Aaby bibliotek hver anden uge med god deltagelse og på DOKK1 vist nok en gang om måneden. Vi kommunikerer i facebook gruppe og der er gode emner på programmet, det hele er overordnet ledet af Kjeld Stormskær.
<buddig> ; /end
<sbc> buddig, Godt at høre. Er der noget vi kan gøre fra foreningens side for at hjælpe / støtte ?
<buddig> Det har jeg ikke lige tænkt over, jer er der heller ikke så ofte - desværre.  Hvis der er behov, så henvender vi os.
<sbc> buddig, Fedt.
<nicky> +1
<sbc> Andre kommentarer?
<sbc> Så går vi videre til næste punkt.
<sbc> Regnskabsaflæggelse
<sbc> nicky, Du har ordet :)
<sbc> (og regnskab - og budget - kan ses her: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/attachments/20190506/5dfa503b/attachment-0001.pdf
<nicky> Tak :-)
<nicky> Men jeg har ikke det store at sige, regnskabet ligner sidste års
<nicky> slut
<Momsemor> +1
<Nebulus> +1
<buddig> +1
<sbc> Nogen kommentarer til regnskabet?
<sbc> Det lader ikke til det. Og det er godkendt. Næste punkt er:
<buddig> Vi tærer på formuen :-)  :-) 
<sbc> Behandling af indkomne forslag
<sbc>  - A Ændringsforslag til vedtægterne.
<sbc> Begge forslag (A og B) kan læses her:
<sbc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-dk/2019-May/003013.html
<sbc> (Er der behov for at få dem ind i kanalen også? så sig til!)
<sbc> Forslaget er stillet af mig, og det er et mindre ændringsforslag til vedtægterne.
<sbc> Er der nogen der vil tale imod forslaget? Eller er der nogen der har brug for uddybning eller vil stille sprøgsmål?
<nicky> Jeg er for forslagene
<Momsemor> A: +1  B: +1
<buddig> +1   også mig
<sbc> MÃ¥ske vi lige skal tage dem et af gangen?
<sbc> Men det lader ikke til der er nogen der vil have ordet?
<sbc> Så kan vi gå til afstemning.
<sbc> Først forslag A. +1 for at stemme for, -1 for at stemme imod.
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> +1
<Nebulus> +1
<sbc> +1
<buddig> +1
<joevser> +1
<sbc> Det er vist vedtaget. Det håber jeg stemmetællerne er enige i :)
<buddig> ja med 6 stemmer for og 1 blank
<sbc> tak buddig 
<nicky> Det er vi :-)
<sbc> SÃ¥ er det forslag B.
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky> +1
<buddig> +1
<Nebulus> +1
<sbc> Det handler om at bruge nogle penge. Er der nogen der vil tale imod?
<sbc> Det tager jeg som et nej... vi er i gang med afstemning kan jeg se :)
<sbc> +1
<sbc> Forslag B. +1 for at stemme for, -1 for at stemme imod.
<sbc> Er der flere der vil stemme?
<sbc> buddig, nicky , den er vist vedtaget? :)
<nicky> Yepper :-)
<buddig> ja 5 for og 2 blanke
<sbc> Så når vi til næste punkt:
<sbc> Godkendelse af budget
<sbc> Det skal vel egentlig så nævnes at budgette skal ændres, så det afspejler forslag B?
<sbc> Men er der kommentarer ellers til budgettet?
<sbc> (Det er samme link som regnskabet)
<sbc> Så går vi til afstemning. Budget (med ændringen fra forslag B i tankerne, selvfølgelig). +1 for at stemme for, -1 for at stemme imod.
<sbc> +1
<nicky> +1
<buddig> +1
<joevser> +1
<Nebulus> +1
<sbc> Det er vist også vedtaget.
<Momsemor> Kom lige til, at tænke på, at vi måske skulle have tilføjet 15000 kr., hvis økonomien er til det?
<buddig> Ja 5 for -  stort flertal
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Momsemor, Tilføjet til hvad?
<sbc> AJenbo, godaften Anders :) Godt at se dig.
<Momsemor> I Budget skal der stå, at vi donerer, hvis der er penge til det, eller måske i vedtægterne
<AJenbo> Hej ...
<nicky> 'aften Anders
<buddig> hej nice to see U
<sbc> Momsemor, Det var det jeg mente med " Budget (med ændringen fra forslag B i tankerne, selvfølgelig)". Men ja, du har helt ret!
<Momsemor> Hejsa
<Momsemor> Super...
<sbc> Så går vi videre til:
<sbc> Valg af bestyrelse
<sbc> Første post:
<sbc>  - Valg af Kasserer
<sbc> Er der nogen der stiller op?
<nicky> Jeg stiller gerne op igen
 * sbc kigger på nicky :)
<sbc> :)
<Momsemor> Fornemt :-)
<sbc> Er der andre kandidater?
<buddig> nicky - nice
<sbc> Det lader ikke til det.
<nicky> Takker :-)
<sbc> nicky er valgt!
<sbc> SÃ¥ har vi
<Momsemor> Klap, klap...
 * sbc klapper også!
<sbc>  - Valg af 1-3 menige bestyrelsesmedlemmer og 2 suppleanter
<sbc> Er der nogen kandidater?
<AJenbo> o/
 * sbc kigger igen på nicky 
<sbc> AJenbo, du har allerede en plads, og er ikke på valg :)
<sbc> AJenbo, eller ville du sige noget?
<sbc> AJenbo, Du er først på valg næste år :)
<AJenbo> arh, jeg sætter mig ned igen :)
<sbc> :)
<nicky> Der stiller jeg også gerne op igen
<sbc> nicky, fedt!
<sbc> Er der andre kandidater?
<sbc> Det tager jeg som et nej.
<Momsemor> Kom nu, vi bider ikke ;-)
<sbc> Tillykke til nicky :)
<sbc>  - Valg af revisor (ikke bestyrelsesmedlem)
 * Nebulus har desværre ikke tiden til det pt.
<sbc> Er der kandidater til revisor posten?
<Momsemor> Helt fair
<buddig> Skal jeg tage den?
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> buddig, Det ville være fint!
<sbc> buddig, Du er vist valgt! Jeg ser ingen modkandidater!
<sbc> Så når vi videre til:
<sbc>  - Valg af LoCo-kontakt (kan godt være et bestyrelsesmedlem)
<Momsemor> Klapper igen..
 * sbc klapper også!
<buddig> OK tak for tilliden...
<sbc> Er der kandiater til LoCo kontakt posten?
 * AJenbo klapper
<Momsemor> Har vi en nu?
<sbc> Momsemor, ja, AJenbo  :)
<Momsemor> Aha...
<sbc> AJenbo, Har du lyst til endnu et år med den kasket på også ?
<AJenbo> sure, det har ikke været det store :)
<Momsemor> Klapppp
<buddig> Nice - Anders
 * sbc klapper!
<sbc> Så er vi næsten igennem dagsordenen.
<sbc> sidste punkt:
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Er der nogen der ønsker ordet her?
<sbc> SÃ¥ siger jeg tak for god ro og orden!
<AJenbo> selv tak
<nicky> Og det samme herfra :-)
<Nebulus> Tænk hvis EP og FV gik lige så nemt :)
<buddig> selv tak - og tak for god mødeledelse.
<Momsemor> Selv tak og dejligt, at nogen "mødte op" - næste IRC møde 28. maj klokken 20:00 - ses
<sbc> Vi har et irc-møde d. 28. maj, men der er måske ikke så meget at gøre der? Jeg tænker at overførslen til Debian kan vi lige tage på e-mail i bestyrelsen, hvis der bliver noget rent praktisk med det.
<sbc> Momsemor, Har vi noget til dagsordenen?
<sbc> Ellers er det måske bedre at aflyse?
<nicky> E-mail lyder fint
<Momsemor> Vi kan også springe over, email ok - jeg glemmer det alligevel, piv
<sbc> Nebulus, Det kunne være dejligt. Jeg har lyst til at hoppe i et hul i jorden de næste par uger, indtil cirkuset er overstået!
<sbc> NÃ¥, tak for i aften. Vi "snakkes ved" og "ses". God aften til jer alle!
<Momsemor> Hej, hej...
<AJenbo> ses
<joevser> Tak for iaften
<Nebulus> Tak for "gensynet"
<buddig> Tak for i aften - og for gensynet.
